# Can't bathe due to neutering, need suggestions for odor control please.



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

We just had our beagle neutered 2 days ago. He's not supposed to have a bath for 10 days the vet tech said, but he's smelling quite "hound-y". What could I do to stave off the scent? Dry shampoo? Bath wipes? I wish I'd known about the no bath rule beforehand and I would've bathed him before his procedure :doh:


----------



## Puptart (Jan 25, 2011)

why not try a light sponge bath? it shouldn't be too hard since beagels have short hair. just wipe his body down with some water and a small amount of soap but stay away from where he had surgery


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

You can use a waterless shampoo (also known as a "self-rinse" shampoo). These are generally sprays or foams, applied all over the dog (or in spots for spot-cleaning), rubbed in, then towel-dried.

You can usually find them at any pet store, and most of them do a great job at freshening the dog. It's not great for a "real' bath, but to freshen up between baths, they are good.

Just be careful around the back end. You don't want to get this stuff on the incision. In that area, you can apply it to your hand or a washcloth, then rub on.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

We use the waterless shampoo - does a good job of filling in until a real bath. They can be drying, though, so I wouldn't overuse. 

There are dog perfumes, too. I'm not a big fan and can't seem to get the daycare folks to stop spraying my dog with it whenever she goes there. Does make her smell nicer, though.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I did find a "waterless" shampoo spray and it seems to help quite a bit. It's all natural and has a light fragrance and did seem to tame the houndy odor. It's been raining for 2 days straight (whew! wet dog smell galore!) so I was very happy to get it. It'll be the end of this week before he can get a real bath and I think this stuff will get us through until then.


----------



## hansford (Nov 4, 2009)

the Dry shampoos can either be a dry powder or a misting spray- I prefer the latter. You mist the coat and then towel off if necessary

Unlike perfumes they help to neutralize the smell rather than masking them.

Not a true substitute for bathing but better than nothing.


----------



## mslala (Mar 19, 2011)

I have two perfume sprays, but it wears off. I might try waterless shampoo as well. Anyway, thanks for the tip my little one recently got neutered.


----------

